# Tempestade Hercules ou Tempestade Christine?



## Paelagius (9 Jan 2014 às 08:42)

Temos assistido durante esta semana a uma série de eventos de grande agitação marítima. Os media e demais portugueses referem que é a tempestade Hercules. 

Mas a tempestade Hercules está a ser causada por um deslocamento do vórtice polar permitindo o ar frio fluir para latitudes mais baixas que o habitual afectando grande parte da América do Norte com temperaturas extremamente baixas. Esta região de baixa pressão estava em pleno e vasto interior do continente e não no mar. Como é que poderia despoletar uma storm surge positiva!? - Agradecia que me corrigissem se estiver errado.

Em contrapartida, os media estrangeiros sempre se referiram (e antecipadamente) à região de baixa pressão, mais tarde chamada tempestade Christine, ainda em oceano dizendo que iria afectar a Irlanda, Reino Unido, Portugal, Espanha e França.

Como é possível atribuirmos tanto tempo e importância nos boletins noticiosos ao acompanhamento do desenrolar do outro lado (América do Norte) como se não estivesse nada para acontecer por aqui… Os serviços de protecção civil nos outros países accionaram os devidos procedimentos junto das populações (e.g.: avisos prévios para evitar passear nas marginais, mobilizar pessoas para locais mais seguros, disponibilizar sacos de areia para reter a propagação da água…). Por aqui, a protecção civil, em vez de fazer cumprir o seu dever de prevenir para evitar a exposição da população ao perigo parece servir para emitir comunicados só depois dos acontecimentos se sucederem. Ainda há semanas falava-se da agitação marítima e a tragédia na Praia do Meco que levou a vida a diversas pessoas e que mobilizou para além dos habituais meios aéreos, um navio patrulha de guerra (manutenção, tripulação,…).

A aposta na prevenção e sensibilização pode parecer não mostrar resultados e ser dinheiro sem retorno mas é precisamente essa ausência (de incidentes) o objectivo que se pretende. Não é para fazer ver o resultado de tragédias acontecerem.

Cheguei a publicar com antecedência noutros tópicos do fórum, primeiro para dar a conhecer no seguimento do tempo na Europa [1] [2] mas não prestaram atenção, tendo mais tarde publicado no acompanhamento do tempo no país [3]. Fui questionado por alguns, um administrador inclusivé, ao ponto de duvidarem se não estaria a fazer confusão e sugerir ler outros tópicos para obter mais informação (que não consta em nenhum tópico do fórum).

Alguém disponível para poder esclarecer, de modo credível e minimamente fundamentado, a minha questão?

Obrigado.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2014 às 10:06)

Paelagius disse:


> Como é possível atribuirmos tanto tempo e importância nos boletins noticiosos ao acompanhamento do desenrolar do outro lado (América do Norte) como se não estivesse nada para acontecer por aqui… Os serviços de protecção civil nos outros países accionaram os devidos procedimentos junto das populações (e.g.: avisos prévios para evitar passear nas marginais, mobilizar pessoas para locais mais seguros, disponibilizar sacos de areia para reter a propagação da água…). Por aqui, a protecção civil, em vez de fazer cumprir o seu dever de prevenir para evitar a exposição da população ao perigo parece servir para emitir comunicados só depois dos acontecimentos se sucederem. Ainda há semanas falava-se da agitação marítima e a tragédia na Praia do Meco que levou a vida a diversas pessoas e que mobilizou para além dos habituais meios aéreos, um navio patrulha de guerra (manutenção, tripulação,…).
> 
> A aposta na prevenção e sensibilização pode parecer não mostrar resultados e ser dinheiro sem retorno mas é precisamente essa ausência (de incidentes) o objectivo que se pretende. Não é para fazer ver o resultado de tragédias acontecerem.



Discutindo esta parte: Não houve pessoas afectadas a não ser aquelas que estavam demasiado em cima do acontecimento. Se não contarmos com as situações de erosão já identificadas, em muitos casos as estruturas destruídas não era permanentes e estavam abandonadas/encerradas. Face ao sucedido não vejo como seria possível impedir a destruição de muitas dessas estruturas - cafés, esplanadas, apoios de praia - pela quantidade de água que invadiu as praias. Talvez se pudesse ter retirado as máquinas de frio e outros pertences desses locais. Este tipo de ondulação não é novo no inverno português - ondas de 6-7-8 metros nas praias - mas pode haver qualquer coisa que tenha escapado. Não sou só eu a dizer que na Costa Vicentina vi fotografias que nunca tinha visto desde os anos 80 pra cá.

Em março de 2010 os molhes do Arade estavam debaixo de água durante as marés vivas... não sei se o restaurante destruído nesta leva já existia nesta altura. 







A situação do Meco: que discussão merecem 5 pessoas terem decidido tomar banho numa praia por volta da 01:00 em pleno inverno, portanto sem vigilância marítima?


----------



## CptRena (9 Jan 2014 às 14:37)

Só há uma coisa a apontar. Tratando-se de um nome, não deverá ser traduzido/modificado e portanto tem que ser mesmo Christina. Christine foi, como o moderador/administrador disse, uma severa tempestade tropical que atingiu o ONO do continente australiano no início do mês.

Mais informação:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclone_Anne_(2014)#Christina

Christine: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclone_Christine


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2014 às 16:29)

Consultas de cartas de arquivo:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/tkfaxbraar.htm
















Outros link`s que explicam a sinóptica na Europa como resultante do vortice polar:

Vortice polar y su conexion con profundas borrascas afectando al norte de Europa


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2014 às 16:29)

Agreste disse:


> Em março de 2010 os molhes do Arade estavam debaixo de água durante as marés vivas... não sei se o restaurante destruído nesta leva já existia nesta altura.



O restaurante da praia do Molhe já lá existe há umas 2 ou 3 dezenas de anos. Pelo menos, que me lembre. Em 2010 a maré chegou lá, mas não danificou nada do restaurante, julgo. Desta vez é que "foi à vida".


----------



## Paelagius (9 Jan 2014 às 18:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Consultas de cartas de arquivo:
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/tkfaxbraar.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jan 2014 às 19:07)

É Hercules nunca ninguem lhe chamou outro nome


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2014 às 19:27)

Aparece sempre uma Cristina na vida de um Hércules.   O Hércules derrotado por uma mulher lá se foi a boa reputação do Hércules ao ar.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2014 às 20:54)

"_(...) In fact the cold weather in the US can strengthen the jet stream and bring the UK milder and wetter weather, much as we have seen over the last few days._"

MetOffice

O *Vórtice Polar *na América do Norte acaba por influenciar um tempo mais húmido e mais quente na orla ocidental do continente europeu.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Jan 2014 às 22:12)

camrov8 disse:


> É Hercules nunca ninguem lhe chamou outro nome



Foi o Instituto de Meteorologia da Universidade de Berlim que atribuiu o nome e que foi adoptado pelos mass media de outros países.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2014 às 23:34)

*A Wobble in the Polar Vortex*






Our colleagues at NOAA created this set of images, which show how a wobble in the polar vortex—the high altitude low-pressure system that circulates in the Arctic in winter—triggered the recent cold spell in North America. When the polar vortex is strong (right), it acts like a spinning bowl balanced on the top of the North Pole. When it weakens (left), masses of cold air can slosh out of the bowl into the mid-latitudes. 

NASA`s Earth Observatory


----------



## Paelagius (10 Jan 2014 às 03:44)




----------



## camrov8 (10 Jan 2014 às 19:53)

Paelagius disse:


> Foi o Instituto de Meteorologia da Universidade de Berlim que atribuiu o nome e que foi adoptado pelos mass media de outros países.



Qual a regra para a numenclatura destas tempestades e quem é a entidade responsavel por atribui-los


----------



## CptRena (11 Jan 2014 às 03:06)

*Oficialmente*



> 2014-01-10 (IPMA)
> 
> Temporal no Atlântico Norte (3 a 6 janeiro 2014)
> 
> ...



Referência e mais informação (imagens dos modelos e outros):
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...os/temporal-atlantico-norte-3-6-jan-2014.html


----------



## manchester (11 Jan 2014 às 20:33)

camrov8 disse:


> Qual a regra para a numenclatura destas tempestades e quem é a entidade responsavel por atribui-los



Aqui estão as listagens com os nomes para 2014 pelo Instituto de Meteorologia de Berlim para os sistemas de altas pressões e baixas pressões que afectem a Europa:


http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/adopt-a-vortex/tief/#aktuell

http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/adopt-a-vortex/hoch/#aktuell


----------



## camrov8 (11 Jan 2014 às 21:36)

Mas o tio Sam chamou-lhe Hercules quem domina


----------

